# Do you support the president?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I got into a discussion about this subject with a friend of mine the other day, and it really got me thinking. Do you support the president?

Ive always told myself, "I dont like him, but hes in the white house, Ill support him."

But why?

I didnt vote for him, I dont like what hes done with the country so far, and he hasnt done a single thing to earn my respect. I want my freedom and liberty, he wants the government to regulate it.

If he stands for everything Im against, why should I support him?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Do you support the president?


No. Pretty much for the reasons you cited.

And he's an asshat!


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

No. I try to let people know that i didn't vote for him so he's not my president, but sadly he is my president becasue i live in this country. I do not support 90% of the things he has done. He has ambitious plans that he thinks will help, but in reality will do no good.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

About 50% of the voters in this country would have answered similarly to the above responses 4 years ago. 

tumbleweed


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

NO He is wrong in what he wants to do to this country.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's awful hard to give support to a man that is sending the country down the road it's going.

I sometimes wonder if when he dies if he will tell the old guy in the big chair to move over and thanks for keeping his seat warm.:smt083


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

No He double hockey sticks no and un un to. There is a lot of voter remorse going around.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

banjar said:


> There is a lot of voter remorse going around.


Not here. I voted for the decorated veteran who served in the Senate for years; not the event planner with sketchy friends who decided that after two years of being a Junior Senator he had enough experience to run our nation.

Hopefully those who did vote for the ass-clown will again vote for "Change" and not give Comrade Obama a second term; if we still have a county left .... and are still allowed to have elections.

And no, I don't have a problem openly expressing my displeasure with our "President". After all, it was OK for people to shit on Bush for the past few years, why not Obama?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Do you support the president?


Short answer is NO....I have to respect his position as the leader(??) of the free world, but, I do not have to respect the man. Rather than listen to the American people as to their wants and needs, he would rather ramrod his own agenda down their throats. Chicago politics at it's finest!:smt076


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

No, i was never a big fan of SATAN


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

The office of the President? Yes. Obama's backwards agenda? An emphatic No. He gets a decison right I'll give him his due but it's kind of hard when he generally stands for and represents everything I'm against. I have hope that like Reagan after Carter we have brighter days ahead after Obama. Seems like we the people like to go politically dumpster diving every so many years and then it's back to what works and makes sense to clean up the mess. Human nature I guess.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

He's a lib on crack & meth with his "I wanna talk on TV" methodology.

Even he doesn't know the specifics of his own health care agenda. There's 4 or 5 different versions being floated around. He's a loose cannon that needs to be voted out next cycle. The folks that are supporting him haven't figured out what his short term madness is going to cause in the long term. When he's gone from office his library will be filled with fairy tales and comic books. Stuff he can comprehend. I haven't seen one positive aspect of his presidency yet. Doubt I will. 

So I guess the answer is no.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

NO.Never.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America.
And to the republic for which it stands.
One nation, under God. Indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.​
Despite the fact that I didn't vote for him, he is indeed my president. That's the way it goes in a republic. We are a nation of laws and fair elections. Predicting apocalypse, mass hysteria, and armed insurrection since the rest of the country didn't agree with me may be par for the course in some backwards third world country, but not here. We've endured a whole host of poor presidents, I don't see how this one could be so dramatically worse that he would be our downfall of the greatest nation on the Earth.

Part of supporting the President is letting him know when you disagree with his actions, discussing with others (rationally) why, and voting in representatives that do indeed represent the will of the people.
:smt1099


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

MLB said:


> I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America.
> And to the republic for which it stands.
> One nation, under God. Indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.​
> Despite the fact that I didn't vote for him, he is indeed my president. That's the way it goes in a republic. We are a nation of laws and fair elections. Predicting apocalypse, mass hysteria, and armed insurrection since the rest of the country didn't agree with me may be par for the course in some backwards third world country, but not here. We've endured a whole host of poor presidents, I don't see how this one could be so dramatically worse that he would be our downfall of the greatest nation on the Earth.
> ...


Well said. Although should he push too far, Obama should remember my allegiance is stated above to the republic, not to him.

KG


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

MLB said:


> I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America.
> And to the republic for which it stands.
> One nation, under God. Indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.​
> Despite the fact that I didn't vote for him, he is indeed my president. That's the way it goes in a republic. We are a nation of laws and fair elections. Predicting apocalypse, mass hysteria, and armed insurrection since the rest of the country didn't agree with me may be par for the course in some backwards third world country, but not here. We've endured a whole host of poor presidents, I don't see how this one could be so dramatically worse that he would be our downfall of the greatest nation on the Earth.
> ...


All good points. Although that didn't answer the OP's question. The President (or his censoring committee) get plenty of emails from me stating my views that have been different than what his agenda is. :smt076 As I said in my earlier post, I respect his position, but, I do not respect his actions. I keep looking for some union goons (or ACORN) to show up at my front door.:anim_lol:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't pi$$ on him if he was on fire...


W


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do I _support_ the President? Of course I do: my taxes help pay his salary.

Do I _agree with the President's policies_? Nope.

To get the desired answer, ya gotta ask the right question.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

As retired military he is my Commander in Chief, as he is to all military personnel. Do we all agree with him, or did we all vote him? The answer is no, but as the Commander in Chief, we must support him.

That doesn't mean I like him.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I respect the office, but I don't have to respect the man.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> As retired military he is my Commander in Chief, as he is to all military personnel. Do we all agree with him, or did we all vote him? The answer is no, but as the Commander in Chief, we must support him.
> 
> That doesn't mean I like him.


I was in the military too, we swore to uphold the constitution but to also take orders from our superiors without questions unless it violates the UCMJ. I think he's pushing that(as far as posse comitatus is concerned). I was also told from an officer that I didn't like that you respect the rank, not the man.


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

I am also a veteran. I can remember how unpopular LBJ was for the Vietnam War. Do I support everything the president is doing, no. However, because of problems during the prior administration (again, reminicent of LBJ and Vietnam) many Americans felt a change was necessary. As a US citizen, I do respect the office of the POTUS and would not even think about wanting the job. However, with all the bailout money being spent that we didn't have and the other out of control spending as well as the perceived and real threats to many of our rights, I think this is the wrong way to go and is putting us into bankruptcy. Hopefully the electoral process will work and Congress will be tilted back the other way in 2010 and more change will occur in 2012.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I too am a veteran and have lived long enough to see some correct things done and some incorrect things done.

I respect the office, but the man in the office right now is on the wrong track and just going faster & faster in the exact wrong direction.

I don't want to be a socialist or turn our wonderful way of life into a socialist society.

I'd like to see a lot more common sense used when dealing with iillegal aliens and welfare.

Folks ought to work for their money, not beg for it.

:smt1099


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I too am a veteran and have lived long enough to see some correct things done and some incorrect things done.
> 
> I respect the office, but the man in the office right now is on the wrong track and just going faster & faster in the exact wrong direction.
> 
> ...


+1
Some don't even have to beg for the money, it's freely given without questions.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't. I never understood why people thought you just had to support someone because they made it into the White House. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I do not support the man in the oval office right now. 

As many of you have stated, it is my right to express my dissatisfaction with this current administration, and Mr. Obama's censoring of what questions he answers is disgusting.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

He's awakened a sleeping giant. The sheeple of the USA. Good. 

I feel no obligation to support him for any reason because I think his policies are knee-jerk, feel good (for now) instant gratification solutions to problems that took years to develop. Common sense dictates you can't fix something that took years to break, overnight. 

It'll be years in the fixing however what he's done almost overnight so far. And finally, I think he is enough of a pompous a$$ to continue on without any regard as to what the citizens of this country want.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

twomode said:


> I feel no obligation to support him for any reason because I think his policies are knee-jerk, feel good (for now) instant gratification solutions ...


It has nothing to do with any of this. As far as The King is concerned, it's all about the power to do it. Obama is only concerned with power and he really doesn't care what you or anyone else thinks.:smt076


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope. I didn't vote for him and so he is NOT my POTUS. If you voted for him, he's your POTUS. Right now he is collectively our problem..............not to mention the 2 and potentially 3 generations of unborn Americans being put into indentured servitude.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

twomode said:


> He's awakened a sleeping giant. The sheeple of the USA. Good.


Right on! Im so glad to see it!

Bush wasnt everyones fave president, but even during his 8 years, we didnt see this kind of uprising from people. Sure there were hippy protests, but you didnt see anything like the town hall meetings and tea parties, not too mention we didnt have states threatening to secede from the union (even though they really cant)!

I hope voter remorse will keep this disease of a president from getting re-elected.

*Side story
In my fantasy football league, we were voting on a new rule that looked like it was gonna pass, but just before we all voted, I mentioned to everyone, "Just remember what happened last time people voted for "change" ."

It didnt pass. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

He may be in control but untill he provides a couple more answers such as what passport he traveled on at times I will not recognize him as President Of The Unted States.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

01/20/13 Obama's Last day in office.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

No I don't support Mr. Obama. I am also an American and he is not.:smt1099


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> I don't want to be a socialist or turn our wonderful way of life into a socialist society.
> 
> :smt1099


+1 There's a reason I haven't moved to Canada.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> As retired military he is my Commander in Chief, as he is to all military personnel. Do we all agree with him, or did we all vote him? The answer is no, but as the Commander in Chief, we must support him.
> 
> That doesn't mean I like him.


I respectfully disagree sir. I'm military as well and I am required to "Follow all orders and direction as may be given from time to time from superiors acting according to the rules and articles governing the discipline of the armed forces of the United States of America", however I am required to 'support' no one. I am required to support and defend the Constitution, which I do willingly, but again I don't have to support any one man.


----------

